# uk visa



## kusum (Apr 29, 2014)

I have got my UK visa appointment on 1may 2014.
While printing visa application I came to know that I have missed one information in it.
For travelled outside your country in past 10 years I have selected "NO".
But I have been to Thailand. I cannot edit the application... And can't cancel my appointment as its very urgent.
Will it create problem for me?


----------



## ahidges (Mar 20, 2013)

hi kusum

you maybe able to get better advice if u post on the British forum... good luck


----------

